# Saltiga Ballistic



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Diawa Saltiga Ballistic, Brand new still in wrapper. Model #35-405, Local pickup only in Va. Beach or nearby areas!! 

$350.00

Shimano TLD 20 w/ 25lb suffix tri, still in box never used! Local pickup only in Va. Beach or nearby areas!! 

$120.00

Items will only be for sale till tuesday night!!


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

yo chuck!!! blank or built???


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

What up G!!! Sorry it"s factory built. I have another one already.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Price drop on ballistic to $325.00!


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

Is it still available? I know it’s been a very long time since this post


----------

